
Ask HN: Which VPN service do you use? - pyvek
Why did you end up choosing it over the others?
======
atmosx
Depends on the use you are going to make.

A self-hosted VPN (5 USD VPS running a VPN server and socks5/http proxy) is
cheaper. The exit IP address most likely is NOT blacklisted by IP-sensible
services (e.g. PayPal). But you get one country, one IP and belongs to you.

A professional VPN service will give you access through many countries (40-70
or more), the exit point is 'shared' and many VPN providers (e.g. TorGuard) do
not keep logs. Or at least that's what their TOS says.

------
teaneedz
F-Secure's FreedomeVPN has a great reputation and blocks tracking plus harmful
websites. Works on Mac and iOS devices.

~~~
msh
And Android and Windows.

------
drakonka
I've been using SurfEasy and it has been good for me so far. Nice OS X app,
easy to toggle countries. It does get autodisabled when you use any sort of
torrent app as they want to ensure nobody comes after them for assisting
illegal piracy activities, but I actually don't mind that at all.

------
lukebennett
Self-hosted OpenVPN server on a cheap VPS in whichever country I want/need it.
Simple to setup, full control, and the cost of the VPS is lower than most paid
services (and can be used for hosting other stuff too if I want).

~~~
twelvenmonkeys
Same here but in a Docker container ^^

~~~
lukebennett
Yep same here actually. Docker certainly helps with the "simple to setup" bit,
along with a script I wrote -
[http://github.com/lukebennett/ovpn](http://github.com/lukebennett/ovpn)

~~~
davito
Do you have any guide on setting something like yours?

~~~
lukebennett
Keep meaning to write a blog post, one day I'll get round to it :)

My setup is based on docker-openvpn[0] which has quite a detailed readme,
along with a Digital Ocean community tutorial[1]. My script basically wraps up
some of the config and makes the various commands a bit easier to remember.

[0] [https://github.com/kylemanna/docker-
openvpn](https://github.com/kylemanna/docker-openvpn)

[1] [https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-
run-...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-run-openvpn-
in-a-docker-container-on-ubuntu-14-04)

